# Using shavings in stock trailer?



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

We usually put down 1 bag per horse area (so if your trailer is a 2-horse, then 2 bags) and use the bigger chips that resemble cedar animal bedding. The light sawdusty stuff that works fine in stalls blows around in a stock trailer and causes eye irritation and inhalation. Even with the larger chips, we wet it down to minimize blowing and to help keep the horse cool (you'd be amazed at the temperature difference damp bedding can make in a trailer on a hot day). Throw a big bag of ice onto it during a longer trip so it melts and remoistens the bedding-- tossing ice cubes under your horses is easier and less likely to startle them than trying to get the chips damp with water. 

That being said, I usually won't bother with shavings for a short trip, unless I have a horse who insists on urinating in the trailer as soon as he's loaded (had one mare like this) and the shavings kept her dry and clean. A fly mask isn't a bad idea either way in a stock trailer, whether hauling with bedding or without.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input! Thinking about next month's long drive for a riding clinic, compared to our usual short hauls. Guess if he's covered in shavings dust upon arrival, I can always remove the shavings before heading home. Think I just needed to write this out for my own peace of mind, lol.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm. I'm not sure those saving will stay put on a stock trailer with open window slats? The reason I say that is because I used to haul to trail rides with a friend who had a nice 3 horse slant and she always put shavings in the bottom. The trailer was enclosed except for the windows by the horses heads, a small vent in the top of the trailer, and the small gaps around the back doors. By the time we would arrive somewhere, the shavings would be all piled around like they had been blowing in the the trailer. Maybe not as bad as I imagine it because the horses were fine with it, but I do think a fly mask is a good idea. 

Shavings are great for collecting urine (hopefully saving the trailer floor) and maybe wetting them down is the key (we didn't do that). But I do think they will blow around. I've never actually tried them in a regular stock trailer. But I would be afraid we would loose most of them going down the highway! So SilverMaple, they actually stay put for the most part? I never would have thought that would work. Very good to know!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

We've not had a huge issue with them blowing around too much. My trailer has two rows of open slats on both sides, vents at the nose on both sides, and a roof vent. The rear gate is solid. 



I imagine it might vary trailer to trailer. If you're worried, lay them down like you would for traveling (damp or not, however you want) and have someone sit in the trailer (or use a camera) and go down the road and see what happens. We have a lot of wind here, and haven't seen that make much difference when traveling, but if you leave the back of the trailer open at a show or event, no guarantees the shavings won't blow out by the time you get back!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have never had a problem with shavings blowing around. I have the high side slats as well. When I bought the trailer brand spanking new, my daughter said, oh the rubber mats are so spongy, I would not bother with shavings. Loaded up my horse, very first thing he did was pee and it splashed everywhere! Ever since then, I bed that sucker down. I have a three horse slant, I use one small bale of shavings or 1/2 of large bale, seems to be adequate to sop up things.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I had a 16' bumper pull stock trailer for 10 years. 

Treated wood floor, no mats. Always had it bedded down with pine shavings and never had a problem with them blowing out or really moving at all, even on highway driving. Have driven up to 750 miles one direction like that without a problem. 

My trailer had two open slats at near the top. Never wet the shavings either. 

I did put fly masks on their faces, but that was mainly in case of road debris flying up, and bugs, lol.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We have a 3-horse slant with windows. Have not had shavings blow around that we could tell. We always use pine shavings and horses wear face masks...just in case. 
I would think you could dump a bucket full of shavings in the middle of the trailer and get out on the road and get up to speed. If the shavings are all over the place when you stop you will know. 
Just as a side note...I do think that anyone pulling a trailer should have to ride in that trailer just once so the driver has a clue what the horses feel. Amazing the stupid things some people do when hauling horses and then wonder why they have trouble.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

A bag of shavings for a 2 horse stock trailer is more than enough, and yes the shavings will stay put with a stock that has open slats. It's no problem at all. Mats are great for padding but I would still have shavings in case they pee in the trailer. Also helps make it far easier for cleaning out poop after each trailer trip. Is there a reason why you don't tie him in that stock trailer? why was the divider removed?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My stock trailer has been double floored for years --------- and years.

Tongue and groove original style against the frame; 3/4" treated plywood on top of that; standard side-to-side trailer mats on top of the plywood.

I moved three horses from PA to Southern California then back to Tennessee in that trailer and nobody ever stocked up ---- sometimes road construction kept us on the road up to twelve hours.

I didn't use shavings I thought about it and asked my PA vet, she nixed the idea --- By now, however, I can't remember why

Anyway, double flooring your trailer to cushion the ride might be something to consider


----------

